# Runde bzw quadratische Fertigteiche + Technik



## Nordhesse_Lukas (24. Aug. 2009)

Moin, 
wie ich schon im Anfänger Bereich schrieb, bin ich stolzer Halter von 3 grünen Leguanen in einem Großraumterrarium in dem sich derzeit noch ein ca 250L Teich befindet welcher aber bald ausgetauscht werden soll.

Da der Teich im Haus steht muss natürlich auch die Statik berücksichtigt werden und daher soche ich Fertigteiche, welche eine möglichst große Auflagefläche haben und deshalb auch mehr Oberfläche haben und dafür weniger Tiefe.
Bei den geformten Teichen bin ich leider nur bei einem 250ger Teich fündig geworden. Die anderen sind zu tief und haben eine zu schmale Auflagefläche.

Dann habe ich etwas gefunden was zwar nicht ganz so schön aussieht aber meinen Wünschen eben gerecht wird - Springbrunnenteiche!
Die gibt es einmal in quadratischer Ausführung (bevorzuge ich) und in runder Ausführung.
Die quadratische wäre am idealsten, da ich so am wenigsten Raum auf dem Boden verschenke und der Bau des Podestes mit Dämmung am einfachsten wäre. Aber als ich den Preis sah, musste ich dann doch ganzschön schlucken  
weit über 200€... 
Hätte ja gedacht, dass so Wannen mit einfacher geometrischer Form billiger sind. Formteiche bekommt man bei der Litergröße (so 300-350Liter) ja um die 100€.

Leider gehen mir die Suchbegriffe aus, nach denen ich schauen könnte ob es da nicht billigere Alternativen gibt.

Wäre super, wenn ihr mir da ein wenig auf die Sprünge helfen könntet. 
Eine Höhe von 35cm sollte nicht überschritten werden, da sich auf der Höhe die Frischluftzufuhr befindet und ich eben mehr Fläche bei weniger Tiefe haben will. Zufrieren kann ja nichts 

-------------------

So das wars erstmal zum Teich an sich, nun mal zur Technik.
Wie in meinem ersten Thread im Anfängerbereich erwähnt, koten die 3 Leguane schon eine beachtliche Menge in das Wasser die letzztendlich gut gefiltert werden will 
Momentan habe ich einen Druckfilter der für 8000L Fisch freie Teiche "geeignet" ist. In dem Teich hausen aber auch noch 3 Goldfische, welche natürlich auch ihren "Müll" machen.
Ein 250my Sieb habe ich schon bestellt und es sollte die Tage ankommen.
Allerdings bin ich mir mit meiner Filtermethode noch nicht so schlüssig.
Ich habe vor der Pumpe einen Vorfilter gebaut mit einem DN110 Rohr wo sich an beiden Enden eine grobe Filtermatte befindet. Diese ist aber schlecht zu reinigen und die Pumpenleistung lässt nach einigen Tagen nach. Nun frage ich mich, ob es Sinn macht die Matten durch das Sieb zu ersetzen oder wird es sich zu schnell zusetzen? Die Reinigung dürfte ja einiges einfacher gehen.
Ich könnte auch noch einen anderen, größeren Vorfilter bauen der mit dem Sieb bespannt ist?
Wichtig ist mir eben, dass der Kot (vorallem die unverdauten Blattreste etc.) nicht in die Pumpe gelangt, weil sie dann schnell verstopft bzw sich festfrisst, wenn sich mal so ein "Grashalm" um die Schaufeln wickelt.

Eine andere aber mit mehr finanziellem Aufwand verbundene Alternative wäre es wohl, dass ich die Filteranlage auf Schwerkraft umbaue und eine andere Pumpe benutze die keine Probleme mit dem Schmutz hätte und dann eben einen SiFi bauen und dann eine Filtertonne mit Hel X?

Würde es jetzt eigentlich Sinn machen die ganzen Filtermatten aus dem 20L Durckbehälter durch __ Hel-x zu tauschen?


Bin für jeden Vorschlag offen und würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir dabei helfen würden einen sauberen Teich für meine Leguane und Fische zu schaffen 


Gruß Lukas


----------



## wp-3d (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Runde bzw quadratische Fertigteiche + Technik*

Hallo Lukas,

wieviel fördert den deine Pumpe ?


----------



## Nordhesse_Lukas (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Runde bzw quadratische Fertigteiche + Technik*

Ich filtere mein Becken derzeit mit einem T.I.P. ADF 20/8 UV ist ein Druckfilter mit einem 20 Liter Druckbehälter und einer Pumpe mit einer Fördermenge von 2200L/h und soll geeignet sein bis 8000 Liter.

Würde den Wasserfluss aber alles andere als bei 2200L ansiedeln. Förderhöhe ist 5-10cm also nicht so extrem ausschlaggebend.

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Dachfrosch (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Runde bzw quadratische Fertigteiche + Technik*

Zu deinem Becken: muss es denn eine "Teichform" sein? Wieso nimmst du nicht eine ganz normale Kunststoffbox? Wie groß soll das Ding denn sein (mit Liter fang ich nichts an )


----------



## Nordhesse_Lukas (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Runde bzw quadratische Fertigteiche + Technik*

Nein ich will wenn es geht einen quadratischen Teich haben bzw. rechteckig, damit ich den Platz bestmöglich nutzen kann und das Gewicht auf einer größtmöglichen Fläche verteilt ist.

Als Maße nehm ich mal die, die ich gefunden habe.
125x125x35cm rund 350 Liter Volumen
Höher darf der Behälter nicht sein und breiter als 140cm auch nicht, das wäre so in etwa der Platz den ich in der Ecke zur Verfügung hätte.
Der oben genannte Teich spricht mich von den Maßen und dem Inhalt schon extrem an, aber die 240€+40€ Versand sind mir dann doch für so einen "einfachen" Teich irgendwie zu viel.
Kann es sein, dass der nur soviel kostet weil er aus GFK ist? Ein PE Behälter wäre wohl billiger aber finde ich nirgends.

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Christine (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Runde bzw quadratische Fertigteiche + Technik*

Hallo Lukas,

und wenn Du so etwas nimmst....
http://cgi.ebay.de/Duschtasse-Stahl...d_WC?hash=item2555f460fe&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Nordhesse_Lukas (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Runde bzw quadratische Fertigteiche + Technik*

Ne, das ist mir dann doch viel zu wenig Volumen  Aber danke für die Bemühung

Derzeit habe ich knapp 250L und ich wollte schon gerne Richtung 350L gehen.

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Christine (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Runde bzw quadratische Fertigteiche + Technik*

Tja - dann wäre da noch selberbasteln

Glasfasermatten, Harz, Härter, Rolle, gute Luft - jetzt ist das Wetter noch optimal zum durchhärten...


----------



## Nordhesse_Lukas (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Runde bzw quadratische Fertigteiche + Technik*

Also auf selber basteln wollte ich gerne verzichten. Das Material dürfte nicht gerade billiger sein als ein Fertigteich. Aber vorallem hätte ich zu sehr Angst, dass es doch irgendwo reißen würde.

Teichfolie kommt ja auch nicht in Frage, weil die Leguane extrem scharfe und lange Krallen haben.

Also so eine Fertigwanne wäre optimal, aber nicht zu dem Kurs -.-

Achja, zur Versändlichkeit. Ich meine sowas hier
http://www.tara-teich-garten.de/teichbaumaterial/beckenroste/gfkspringbrunnenbeckene125.html


----------



## Christine (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Runde bzw quadratische Fertigteiche + Technik*

Hi Lukas,

was Dir vorschwebt ist mir schon klar...

Und wenn Du einen IBC aufschneidest (eventuell gekippt...) ?


----------



## Nordhesse_Lukas (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Runde bzw quadratische Fertigteiche + Technik*

Der wird aber auch nicht billiger sein oder? Und vorallem ist er weis, was ich eher weniger wollte. Schwarz sieht schon ganz gut aus und wirkt trotz der quadratischen Grundfläche nicht so unnatürlich.

Ich denke ich werde da in den sauren Apfel beißen müssen


----------



## Christine (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Runde bzw quadratische Fertigteiche + Technik*

Hallo Lukas,

so einen IBC kannst Du mit ein bisschen Glück schon für 40 EUR bei e..y schnappen. Grün wird er doch von alleine, oder? 

Da findest Du übrigens auch das hier - etwas kleiner, aber auch günstiger:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GFK-Spring-brunn...ash=item4835760a29&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262


----------



## Nordhesse_Lukas (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Runde bzw quadratische Fertigteiche + Technik*

Ah, ja das ist doch schonmal preislich besser. Aber nicht so groß wie ich wollte. Also einen Tacken größer wäre perfekt^^

Verstehe immer noch nicht, wieso vergleichbar große Formteiche günstiger sind 

Die Wannen die ich bis jetzt gefunden habe bzw du, sind alle aus GFK, gibt es sowas nicht auch aus einfachem PE? Dürfte einiges billiger sein.

Gruß Lukas


----------



## wp-3d (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Runde bzw quadratische Fertigteiche + Technik*

Hi Lukas,

ich würde alles so lassen wie es ist.

Das Problem ist dein Vorfilter, Schaumstoffmatten und feine Siebe sind hier völlig Falsch.

siehe hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15926/?q=Grobe+Filterfaser

Dieses hält viel Dreck und Schwebstoffe vor der Pumpe auf und ist in Sekunden gereinigt.

Im Beitrag 55 kannst Du sehen was es an Dreck festhalten kann.

Probier es erst einmal ein paar Wochen mit solch groben Fasern im Vorfilter.
Der Druckfilter läßt sich damit auch bestücken und umbauen kannst du dann immer noch.


----------



## Christine (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Runde bzw quadratische Fertigteiche + Technik*

Hi,

ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass GFK stabiler ist. Diese Becken sind ja in der Regel dazu da, einen Deckel mit einem meist recht schweren Brunnen zu tragen, ohne die Pumpe darunter auf Dauer zu zermanschen oder umzukippen. Ich hatte mal so ein PE-Becken, das ist schon recht wabbelig.


----------



## Nordhesse_Lukas (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Runde bzw quadratische Fertigteiche + Technik*

Also so stabil müsste die Wanne ja nicht sein, da ich einen Kasten aus Siebdruckplatten außenrum bauen würde welcher genügend Seitenhalt geben müsste.

Wegen dem Vorfilter muss ich nochmal schauen wie ich es denn mache. Im jetzigen Teuch habe ich nicht wirklich die Möglichkeit einen großen Eimer voll mit den Faser reinzustellen da die Form etwas "ungünstig" ist aber ich werde mir solange noch was einfallen lassen 

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Dachfrosch (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Runde bzw quadratische Fertigteiche + Technik*

Schau dir mal Sandkästen aus Kunststoff für Kinder an, die hätten ungefähr deine Größe!
Zeigst du uns mal dein Terrarium in voller Pracht?


----------



## darti (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Runde bzw quadratische Fertigteiche + Technik*

Du schreibst das du um die Schale eine Schalung aus Siebdruckplatten bauen willst, warum baust du dann nicht das eigentliche Becken direkt aus Siebdruck und lamierst dann 1 oder 2 Schichten GfK ein?


Dürfte die Kostengünstigste Variante sein und du kannst noch die ein oder andere Stufe einbauen.
Außerdem absolut stabil und 100% passgenau  

gruss Darti


----------



## Nordhesse_Lukas (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Runde bzw quadratische Fertigteiche + Technik*

Nene, das selber machen wollte ich nicht. Da hört dann bei mir der Spaß doch auf, wenn es um ca. 350 Liter Wasser geht, die ich durch einen Konstruktionsfehler dann evtl man im Haus haben könnte 

An Sandkästen habe ich auch schon gedacht aber noch keine richtige Wanne aus Kunststoff gefunden, werde ich aber gleich mal nachholen.

Ein Bild in voller Pracht habe ich leider nicht hier, da es auch nicht möglich ist zu fotografieren da ich nicht soweit nach hinten gehen kann  und ein Weitwinkel Obejktiv habe ich "noch" nicht für meine Spiegelreflex, daher mal nur ein paar alte Bilder(2006) wo man auch den 250L Teich sieht und dann nochmal ein paar aktuelle 

http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/807/0511061239140.jpg
http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/4340/3011062124155.jpg
http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/3200/img9074hsy.jpg
http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/9266/img9083a.jpg
http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/9436/img9177.jpg
http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/1084/img9214.jpg
http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/2592/leguane.jpg


----------



## Phil (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Runde bzw quadratische Fertigteiche + Technik*

Mensch Lukas,

nicht doch immer gleich alles auf einmal, da ist dein Filterproblem noch nicht gelöst und du fängst schon das nächste an  Mit Geduld kommt man ans Ziel nicht mit Hektik  

aber um mal so ein paar Fragen hier auf zu klären, PE Teiche werden maschinell geformt und GFK Teiche werden laminiert, letzteres stellt den höheren Aufwand dar und ist vor allem deswegen teurer, aber auch stabiler und widerstandsfähiger.

Da du ja nun anscheinend doch nen neuen Teich willst, würd ich dir folgendes vorschlagen. Mach du einen Kasten aus was auch immer in der Größe die du willst. Dann legst du den mit Teichfolie aus und bedeckst die Folie anschließend mit Ufermatten (z.B. von NG) darauf dann ein wenig Beton, auf den du feinen Kies streust. Das Ganze lässt du richtig aushärten und gut ist mit dem Teich. Deine Leguane kommen nicht bis zur Folie mit ihren Krallen und du kannst dem Teich sogar einen Bodenablauf spendieren. Zu diesem würde ich dir auf alle Fälle raten, bei dem Schmutzeintrag.

IBC abschneiden ist eine gute Idee, bleiben würde aber eine scharfe Kante oben und ich glaube, das ganze würde auch zu tief werden für die Tierchen. 

Ich finde eine Terrarium fähig gestaltete Folienteich Lösung am Besten, zumal du so auch den losen Kies im Teich los werden würdest.

Grüße


----------



## Nordhesse_Lukas (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Runde bzw quadratische Fertigteiche + Technik*

Mhhh, also mit der Idee bin ich nicht wirklich glücklich 
Ich sehe das Problem bei dem Beton, da dieses wieder nicht gerade wenig Gewicht mit sich bringt. Das Ganze steht ja im Haus und auf einer Holzbalkendecke und da wollte ich nicht noch mehr unnötiges Gewicht als nötig verbauen. 

Das mit dem IBC wäre eine gute Alternative, leider ist dann wie du sagtest eine Kante da, die man aber schön bedecken könnte denke ich mal. Ich könnte ihn ja auch auf 35cm abschneiden, dann würde die Höhe passen aber mir gefällt die Farbe nicht *Ansprüche hab* Es sollte schon etwas dunkleres sein, auch den Fischen zuliebe.

Optimal wäre ja ein PE Teich, aber ich suche und suche aber finde einfach nirgends was. Bei Sanskästen finde ich wenn überhaupt nur so kitschige __ Muscheln etc^^

Es kann auch ein Formteich sein, der ja scheinbar billiger ist aber dann sollte es einer sein der nicht so tief geht und vorallem einer, wo der Boden eine möglichst große ebene Fläche hat. Viele Teiche enden ja an einer kleinen tiefen Stelle wo mir die Gewichtsverteilung zu punktuell ist. Zwar würde ich wie beim jetzigen ein Podest bauen, womit sich das Gewicht auch wieder auf eine größere Fläche umleiten würde aber eine große Auflagefläche wäre mir dennoch lieber.


Gruß Lukas


----------



## Jürgen E (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Runde bzw quadratische Fertigteiche + Technik*

Hallo Lukas,

es gibt auch schwarze IBC's, für lichtempfindlichen Inhalt.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Nordhesse_Lukas (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Runde bzw quadratische Fertigteiche + Technik*

Das klingt doch schon einmal gut nur müssen sie dann noch gefunden werden 

So, hab da welche gefunden. Näheste wären 140km Entfernung und ein IBC kostet knappe 80€.

Was kosten die Teile eigentlich neu, dass sie gebraucht (vorallem die weisen) so günstig verkauft werden?

Falls jemand dennoch weiß, wo man PE Wannen bekommt für günstiges Geld ist er herzlich dazu aufgefordert mir Bescheid zu geben 

Gruß Lukas, der auch gerne mehrere Baustellen gleichzeitig hat


----------



## Christine (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Runde bzw quadratische Fertigteiche + Technik*



Phil schrieb:


> IBC abschneiden ist eine gute Idee, bleiben würde aber eine scharfe Kante oben



Für sowas haben wir früher Sandpapier genommen - gibt es das noch?  Wahrscheinlich kann man da auch mit Wärme weiterkommen, z.B. mit einem Lötkolben an der Kante langziehen. Dann ist die Kante zumindest nicht mehr scharf.


----------



## CoolNiro (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Runde bzw quadratische Fertigteiche + Technik*

Hallo Lukas,

ich würde mir sowas zulegen und auf entsprechender
Höhe bzw. Tiefe mit der Stichsäge abschneiden.

http://www.hogi99.de/_py_GARDENA-aquamotion-Teichbecken-450-l-7757/a-71001820-0-0-0-0-0/

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Nordhesse_Lukas (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Runde bzw quadratische Fertigteiche + Technik*

Hey Andy,
das Teil wäre schon fast perfekt, aber leider mit 180 zu lang. Wäre dieser Zipfel nicht dran, dann wäre das ein super Teich 

Falls ihr noch Seiten kennt, wo man massig verschiedene Teiche bekommt, dann bitte mal posten, damit ich mich da auch noch umgucken kann.

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Phil (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Runde bzw quadratische Fertigteiche + Technik*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Für sowas haben wir früher Sandpapier genommen - gibt es das noch?  Wahrscheinlich kann man da auch mit Wärme weiterkommen, z.B. mit einem Lötkolben an der Kante langziehen. Dann ist die Kante zumindest nicht mehr scharf.



War das jetzt der IronieModus? Wenn ja, versteh ich das nicht!? Ne IBC hat eine Wandstärke von 1-2mm, die Kante wird vielleicht keinen Grad haben, wie ein Blechteil, trotzdem bleibt es eine relativ Dünne Kante und ich für meinen Teil würde da kein Reptil drüber jagen wollen, ob abgeschmirgelt oder rundgebrannt.

Im übrigen weiß ich nicht wie sich das mit der Stabilität so ner IBC verhällt, wenn man da einfach die obere Hälfte von absägt, da es ja einige gibt, die sowas für ihre Filter genommen haben, scheints möglich zu sein.
Ich für meinen Teil, würds trotzdem nicht so machen.

Grüße


----------



## Nordhesse_Lukas (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Runde bzw quadratische Fertigteiche + Technik*

Die Sache mit dem IBC habe ich schon wieder verworfen. Die Maße die angegeben sind, sind von dem kompletten Teil mit Schutzgitter etc. Also wieder zu klein.

Wenn ich in den nächsten Tagen nichts anderes finden werde, dann hol ich mir die auf Seite 1 verlinkte Wanne mit 125x125x35 -.-

Gruß Lukas


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Runde bzw quadratische Fertigteiche + Technik*

Hallo Lukas,



> Hey Andy,
> das Teil wäre schon fast perfekt, aber leider mit 180 zu lang. Wäre dieser Zipfel nicht dran, dann wäre das ein super Teich



Mein Gedankengang war, wenn Du den 450 Liter Gardena
auf 35cm Tiefe absägst, die Länge sich entsprechend
verkürzt und ca. 300 Liter Volumen bleiben dürften.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Nordhesse_Lukas (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Runde bzw quadratische Fertigteiche + Technik*

Hallo Leute, 

bin heute durch einen Zufall mal wieder auf Ebay gekommen und nach einigen Minuten habe ich dann was gefunden, dass mich sehr angesprochen hat und in knapp 1,5h geendet hatte und noch bei einem Euro stand.

Also gleich mal beobachtet und in den letzten Sekunden mitgeboten.
Erfolgreich für 25,5€ und der Ort ist nur so 85km entfernt.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310168151451


Hunderprozentig 

Zwar nicht ganz eckig aber es entspricht doch schon sehr meinen Wünschen.

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Christine (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Runde bzw quadratische Fertigteiche + Technik*

Na herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Nordhesse_Lukas (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Runde bzw quadratische Fertigteiche + Technik*

Danke 

Muss ich nurnoch schauen wie ich das mit der Abholung mache.

Ins Auto wird es nicht passen (Golf 4)?
Schicken lassen ist mir auch zu teuer.
Ich glaub ich organisier mir jemanden mit Anhänger oder nem Van 


Gruß Lukas

Achja, wieviel Liter wird der denn ca haben?
1,5 x 1,25 x 0,38 = 712,5dm³ kann man bei der Form auch von der 1/2 Regel ausgehen?
Also rund 360L oder werden das doch ein wenig mehr sein, weil die Wände ja recht steil nach unten gehen .


----------



## Christine (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Runde bzw quadratische Fertigteiche + Technik*

Hallo Lukas,

ich denke, das sind mehr als 360 Liter. Die 1/2-Regel gilt doch mehr für Folienteiche mit wesentlich flacheren Wänden.


----------

